# My Flip Phone Will Be Obsolete According to my Carrier By Years End.



## Remy (Jun 25, 2021)

I guess I'll finally have to upgrade.  I rarely use it but as a single woman, I don't want to be without a phone and have used it for a dead battery etc.

I'm not sure if I want to stay with my current provider and get their cheapest thing available or try Consumer Cellular.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Devi (Jun 25, 2021)

My husband is using Consumer Cellular and is happy with it (it's about half the price of AT&T). He had his own phone that we'd gotten earlier, but CC has these available, which sound like good deals:

https://www.consumercellular.com/shopping/choose/device


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 25, 2021)

We have a Tracfone and only use it for emergencies. I bought the cheapest phone they have and we pay $100.00 per year and that gives us more than enough minutes for calls that we might need to make. Each year they roll over the minutes and if I really need more you can call and have them added.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 25, 2021)

My consumer cellular flip phone is out the end of the month.  I upgraded to the cheapest flip phone they have for $35.00.  It has unlimited talk and some text which does not apply as I do not text.  The plan will cost me 21.38 a month.  So it works for me. I do not need a smart phone as all I want to do with a phone is talk.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 25, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We have a Tracfone and only use it for emergencies. I bought the cheapest phone they have and we pay $100.00 per year and that gives us more than enough minutes for calls that we might need to make. Each year they roll over the minutes and if I really need more you can call and have them added.



Same here....I have a small pocket sized LG that I bought years ago, and we pay TracFone about $7/mo. to keep it active.  We just carry it when away from the house, in case of car trouble, etc.  We have nearly 4000 minutes built up on it.  It's starting to become obsolete, as it only has 3G service, but TracFone and Walmart have plenty of 4 and 5G phones for under $100.  We certainly have NO intention of spending $1000+, and $50/mo, or more, for a "smart phone....we have far better ways to waste money.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 25, 2021)

Yeah...  Gonna be forced to update, as well.

I've decided to capitulate and upgrade to a smartphone; planning on changing providers, too.  Currently, Consumer Cellular is the top candidate.  Will do my homework first.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 25, 2021)

I've had no complaints with Consumer Cellular, best pricing and service / product choices, customer service is the best in the industry.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 25, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I've had no complaints with Consumer Cellular, best pricing and service / product choices, customer service is the best in the industry.



Their pricing seems competitive.  But, if their advertising can be believed, their call centers are located here and I'm swayed by that.

Thanks for the input...


----------



## Remy (Jun 25, 2021)

terry123 said:


> My consumer cellular flip phone is out the end of the month.  I upgraded to the cheapest flip phone they have for $35.00.  It has unlimited talk and some text which does not apply as I do not text.  The plan will cost me 21.38 a month.  So it works for me. I do not need a smart phone as all I want to do with a phone is talk.


Oh I didn't even consider that Consumer Cellular may still have flip phones. I've been happy with my carrier and their cheapest plan but with essentially a forced upgrade, I think there may be a better deal out there for my very, very limited use. Their flat phones start cheap also. Thank you.


----------



## Remy (Jun 25, 2021)

Nathan said:


> I've had no complaints with Consumer Cellular, best pricing and service / product choices, customer service is the best in the industry.


Thanks for the input. It's helpful. I did search the forum for other people asking about phones but thought I'd try a new thread.


----------



## Remy (Jun 25, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> Yeah...  Gonna be forced to update, as well.
> 
> I've decided to capitulate and upgrade to a smartphone; planning on changing providers, too.  Currently, Consumer Cellular is the top candidate.  Will do my homework first.


I'm leaning there so far myself. I'm at least glad my current provider gave a good 6 month notice. But they may be losing a customer. I really only need internet access at home.


----------



## Remy (Jun 25, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We have a Tracfone and only use it for emergencies. I bought the cheapest phone they have and we pay $100.00 per year and that gives us more than enough minutes for calls that we might need to make. Each year they roll over the minutes and if I really need more you can call and have them added.


Another one to look into. Thank you. That sounds like a good deal.


----------



## Remy (Jun 25, 2021)

Devi said:


> My husband is using Consumer Cellular and is happy with it (it's about half the price of AT&T). He had his own phone that we'd gotten earlier, but CC has these available, which sound like good deals:
> 
> https://www.consumercellular.com/shopping/choose/device


Yes, there phones look like they start at a much better rate than my carrier. And that's good.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 25, 2021)

Look at* lively.com *for flip phones


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 25, 2021)

My provider (Verizon) cut off service to my simple little cellphone a year ago. I had to get a smart phone. I don't like it.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 25, 2021)

My new little flip phone came today.  It also has a camera which will be neat.  It comes in black or red and I got the red one so I can easily see it if I misplace it.  Got to keep my phone number so no problem there either.  Also google "free cell phones for seniors" as most states have a plan for seniors.  I got one several years ago but decided against it as I have had my number for years now and did not want to start over with another one.  You do have to qualify income wise here in Texas which was easy since I was not working.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2021)

Remy said:


> Yes, there phones look like they start at a much better rate than my carrier. And that's good.


I bought one of their smart phones for $50...I needed the bigger screen to view pictures in a text..Consumer Cellular is the best for me...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 26, 2021)

Another vote for Consumer Cellular.

I like the fact that you can change plans in the middle of a billing cycle.

My data usage varies quite a bit from month to month.  I check my usage towards the end of the billing cycle and drop to a cheaper plan to save a couple of dollars then bump it back up if the usage is higher the next month.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Another vote for Consumer Cellular.
> 
> I like the fact that you can change plans in the middle of a billing cycle.
> 
> My data usage varies quite a bit from month to month.  I check my usage towards the end of the billing cycle and drop to a cheaper plan to save a couple of dollars then bump it back up if the usage is higher the next month.


When at home do you use your home wifi?? I always have my network wifi turned off..


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 27, 2021)

I had a 'pay as you go' flip phone for yrs,knowing I wouldn't be able to use it much longer ,I did some research
In March, a friend took me to Best Buy,bought a Galaxy 10E tracphone, am very pleased with it.I bought it for emergencies,then I discovered there were games to play I was a 'happy camper' Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 27, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> When at home do you use your home wifi?? I always have my network wifi turned off..


No!

I don’t have a WiFi router.

I should call Spectrum and have the existing router replaced.


----------



## cookiei (Jun 27, 2021)

This site https://prepaidcompare.net/#plans shows different service providers where you can compare based on network, price, etc.

If you are interested in TracFone smartphones this slickdeals.net site shows some current deals.  There are lots of comments/questions/reviews here.  Most TracFone phones work with Verizon towers and are locked for 1 year.

I used to ignore HSN ads until I saw recommendations at howardforums.com and since then I've ordered multiple phones from HSN.  People also post lots of comments/questions here as well.  I often get better answers from howardforums.com than from TracFone customer support.  TracFone phones from HSN are often come with 1200-1500 minutes plus text, data and 1 year of service.  Currently they have some flip phones and smartphones for around $50-60/each.

TracFone phones with 1200-1500 minutes plus text, data and 1 year of service can also be ordered directly from TracFone Ebay site


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 27, 2021)

I have carried a tracfone flip phone for years for as needed away from home phone...since verizon bought out tracfone I am waiting to see what happens to the service... I do have a tracfone smartphone but the data is expensive, so I use it mostly where I can get wifi, like the library, mcdonalds or home...


----------



## twinkles (Jun 27, 2021)

i have consumer cellular also i had to up date my phone---i got the4g flip i kept my same number--it was 35 dollars-and27.oo a month--the sim card fits my other phone soi can use either phone


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jun 27, 2021)

moviequeen1 said:


> I had a 'pay as you go' flip phone for yrs,knowing I wouldn't be able to use it much longer ,I did some research
> In March, a friend took me to Best Buy,bought a Galaxy 10E tracphone, am very pleased with it.I bought it for emergencies,then I discovered there were games to play I was a 'happy camper' Sue


One thing I forgot to mention with my Tracphone, I have the  monthly plan of talk/text/data which my credit card is charged $16/month Its works for me


----------

